

Quantum propulsion system for spacecraft invented - keveman
http://kottke.org/12/05/quantum-propulsion-system-for-spacecraft-invented

======
sp332
Actual article: [http://www.fastcompany.com/1837966/mustafas-space-drive-
an-e...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1837966/mustafas-space-drive-an-egyptian-
students-quantum-physics-invention)

